# ILok Cloud is coming



## benatural (Oct 17, 2017)

http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/hom...oud-cloud-based-alternative-to-hardware-iloks

I'm very excited about this. As someone who moves licenses between work and home on occasion, loosing my licenses is one less thing I'll need to stress out about.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 17, 2017)

neat


----------



## GtrString (Oct 19, 2017)

Not really getting it. If ilok can be software only, then why is ilok needed at all? Wouldn't a regular download/licence manager like the ones NI and Toontrack have, be sufficient?


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 20, 2017)

My concern is they make this subscription based... I have a hunch that's the angle they haven't revealed yet. 
(Hope I'm wrong... Hate carrying my key around if I'm not at home...)


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 20, 2017)

GtrString said:


> Not really getting it. If ilok can be software only, then why is ilok needed at all? Wouldn't a regular download/licence manager like the ones NI and Toontrack have, be sufficient?



Lol, I was thinking the same thing. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 20, 2017)

GtrString said:


> Not really getting it. If ilok can be software only, then why is ilok needed at all? Wouldn't a regular download/licence manager like the ones NI and Toontrack have, be sufficient?


ilok is a service, not only a hardware. the hardware key is only one option. what they've added is a portable license without the need for hardware. in difference to their existing soft license, the cloud variation is not tied to a specific computer but to a user.


----------



## benatural (Oct 21, 2017)

I wonder how iLok handle license recovery and if it will still require Zero Downtime. Waves allows for one free recovery per year with Waves Central which seems fair to me.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 21, 2017)

GtrString said:


> Not really getting it. If ilok can be software only, then why is ilok needed at all?



Download managers usually activate the software on a certain machine, which makes it available for unlimited use without an internet connection. From what I have read, if you like to use an iLok Cloud protected plugin, you must enter your iLok credentials and the cloud service will then provide you with a "limited" license. We will see how this works in practice, but it seems to be kind of an unlocking mechanism each time you want to use the plugins - which also means that it probably won´t work offline. Let´s see with what infos Pace are coming up ...


----------



## benatural (Oct 21, 2017)

lpuser said:


> Download managers usually activate the software on a certain machine, which makes it available for unlimited use without an internet connection. From what I have read, if you like to use an iLok Cloud protected plugin, you must enter your iLok credentials and the cloud service will then provide you with a "limited" license. We will see how this works in practice, but it seems to be kind of an unlocking mechanism each time you want to use the plugins - which also means that it probably won´t work offline. Let´s see with what infos Pace are coming up ...


If it does work that way, it would be less than ideal. The way Waves handles it would be preferable.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 21, 2017)

benatural said:


> If it does work that way, it would be less than ideal. The way Waves handles it would be preferable.



Absolutely agreed, but personally I think that their cloud-based system must work differently in order to ensure more security and control over the licenses. Also, as much as I love the Waves system, it is not perfect for moving between computers, unless you have your licenses on a USB stick (which would then equal to having an iLok hardware).

As I understood it, the benefit of iLok Cloud would be, that only your account credentials would be enough to authorize on any computer you are working with - which sounds very cool.


----------



## benatural (Oct 21, 2017)

lpuser said:


> Absolutely agreed, but personally I think that their cloud-based system must work differently in order to ensure more security and control over the licenses. Also, as much as I love the Waves system, it is not perfect for moving between computers, unless you have your licenses on a USB stick (which would then equal to having an iLok hardware).
> 
> As I understood it, the benefit of iLok Cloud would be, that only your account credentials would be enough to authorize on any computer you are working with - which sounds very cool.


I see your point. The idea of having to login every time I use my daw sounds like one step too many. It remains to be seen I suppose!


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, having to log in to a cloud-based service adds a step every time you start a workstation. In addition, this is one more reason (along with Native Access, Gobbler and various others) why audio workstations cannot be kept off the internet. Life would be better if they could be. But I'm afraid that battle has been fought and lost.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 22, 2017)

Although I can see this being useful for many of us, I do hope they don't pull the hardware. Having no internet in my studio machines it's a right pita to keep activating on other machines. Don't get me started on Native Access... I know it's the future and everything, but more and more companies are making it difficult for those of us with non-internet ready studio machines to use our stuff. I carry three dongles with me which connect via a small hub. An ilok, my VEP on an e-licenser and my waves plugs on a USB drive. It would be neater on 1 agreed, but it works for me


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2017)

Dongle RAID 5 Array


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> ...audio workstations cannot be kept off the internet. Life would be better if they could be. But I'm afraid that battle has been fought and lost.


It's only lost if people fail to resist it.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 22, 2017)

Quasar said:


> It's only lost if people fail to resist it.



I don´t know why there would be a requirement to resist?
First, the cloud service by Pace was announced as an optional service, with the iLok staying in place.
Second, it can possibly be very handy for people who don´t have their dongles with them but need to continue working at a differend location.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 22, 2017)

does that mean i can take EW hollywood strings around w me w/o the ilk? that would be cool. ill have to check if their portable HD is good enough from streaming from it.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> I don´t know why there would be a requirement to resist?
> First, the cloud service by Pace was announced as an optional service, with the iLok staying in place.
> Second, it can possibly be very handy for people who don´t have their dongles with them but need to continue working at a differend location.



It's progress for sure, you can't knock that. I just hope it isn't the tip of the iceberg in terms of phasing out their hardware solution.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> ... the cloud service by Pace was announced as an optional service, with the iLok staying in place. ...


Optional for the end-user or optional for the developer? Currently some developers support both dongle and software authorizations. Others support only the dongle. My fear is that developers will now have the option to require an internet connection to use their products.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 23, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Optional for the end-user or optional for the developer? Currently some developers support both dongle and software authorizations. Others support only the dongle. My fear is that developers will now have the option to require an internet connection to use their products.


as far as I know you can always use the hardware key. a soft license as well as a cloud license is an option on top. and since the ilok3 has just been released i doubt that they'll phase out the hardware option in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> I don´t know why there would be a requirement to resist?
> First, the cloud service by Pace was announced as an optional service, with the iLok staying in place.
> Second, it can possibly be very handy for people who don´t have their dongles with them but need to continue working at a differend location.


Fair point. Since I don't use anything that involves a PACE driver or an iLok account anyway, it's not really my area to debate. But for those who do, I can see the utility in having this functionality available.

Was just addressing the wider issue of the trend away from autonomous local software and toward cloud-based, service subscriptions and the like, which I dislike. For instance, I still have an old, local version of Adobe Audition, but would never want to upgrade to Adobe's current subscription model.


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi friends, and a happy new year to everyone!
Are there any recent news / known release dates?


----------



## robgb (Jan 8, 2018)

benatural said:


> http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/hom...oud-cloud-based-alternative-to-hardware-iloks
> 
> I'm very excited about this. As someone who moves licenses between work and home on occasion, loosing my licenses is one less thing I'll need to stress out about.


I'm not very experienced with iLok, but doesn't this already exist? I have several instruments that only require an iLok account and not the dongle.


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 8, 2018)

robgb said:


> I'm not very experienced with iLok, but doesn't this already exist? I have several instruments that only require an iLok account and not the dongle.


You don´t necessarily need a physical iLok USB dongle, yes. You can install the licences directly on your computer, at least for newly released products. I think this is what you mean Rob. But the announced Cloud licence management system is not yet released as far as I know.
The Cloud will be something like the Waves Central, you won´t need dongles or local activations anymore, just your user name and password.


----------

